# Never ending discussion: The dog mobil!



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, for now I am set my dog mobil still runs, it's a 99 suburban, it fits 4 crates. But the lifespan could be coming to an end soon. It has sicknesses a lot here lately.
So I am looking at a new vehicle.
I like to go with something more fuel efficient. Either way, it has to fit 4 crates, for 4 female GSDs. I can use wire crates if I have ,too, but prefer the Vari style kennels. I'd think 400 crates might be big enough for the vehicle.
The medium aged Suburbans and Tahoes, I think have trouble fitting the crates side to side. not sure about 07 and up. anybody know?
I looked at the 05 Suburban and the third row seating area has a bulge on the side that'll interfere with he crates, and the build up on the side is too high...


Requirements in general: backseat needs to fold flat, to fit all 4 crates, good gas mileage, 4x4, ground clearance not too low. We go off road quite a bit. reliable.
NO Van!!! It'll probably be older models, since I do not buy new for the dog purposes...
Was thinking VW Passat, but can't find the one with a hatch back around here- so that one is out.
Does anybody have a Subaru forester and can tell if the crates would fit? 
If I have to go with a Tahoe/ Yukon Suburban, how do the crates fit in the newer models 07 and up?

custom crates would be nice, but not affordable at the moment...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

we have a few nice van combos avail in 4WD but i doubt you care about vans in japan, right ? 

btw, awhile back, weren't you having troubles with your pack getting along ? how have things worked out ?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Why don't you want a van?


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

the OP said they go off-roading a fair bit - to the best of my knowledge most vans have very limited 4x4 capabilities and shit ground clearance... 

it's a bugger Toyota 4x4's are not more popular in the US, i have a personnel carrier more commonly known here as a troopy (short for troop carrier) - they are excellent 4x4's and have really nice cargo capacity, and up to 13 seats... if you've seen the Outback Jack's ad on tv with the big white boxy thing driving through a desert on sunset, it's one of those... 

good luck getting your hands on one though


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks so far...
Yes I have to have a good ground clearance and 4x4. 
Some of the ideal vehicles are really hard to come by.

@Rick Smith:
It went well, but unfortunately I lost one of them girls unexpectedly last fall. It then was just adjusting to the loss....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here are some dog car threads from the past:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/suvs-other-modes-transport-25609/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/transport-vehicle-fits-2-400-crates-30-mpg-20929/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/suv-recommendations-20024/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...oing-purchase-outfit-pickup-dog-hauler-18802/

Good Luck on your quest!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

What about a good 4x4 like an Toyota FJ and a dog trailer


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I like to have them in the cab with me, for heat/Air reasons....
And probably to cut the expense of a trailer, also when I move- and I move a lot, it is yet another trailer we have to somehow get where we are going. and I already pull a trailer with the panels for the kennels So they have housing! The other vehicle has a horse trailer...


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

The best off road vehicle that I have found so far is a Ford Crown Vic. You'd be surprised at the places I have driven one. Best off road vehicle next to a rental car.  It can be nicely equipped to hold a large GSD as well.


----------



## Charles Snyder (Feb 12, 2011)

Not really what you are looking for. However, the Sprinter does make a pretty good dog wagon. Some of the high top versions have 6'4" of headroom inside. 

But I thought I'd toss this one out for future lurkers,
http://www.kustomkrates.com/products/multi-dog_crates/dog_vans/SprinterMcKinley.htm

The Mercedes Sprinter makes a pretty good dog wagon. I've been happy with mine so far. 

They have been badged as Dodge and Freightliner. I think Freightliner still sells theirs to the commercial markets. You do have to look hard for a good used one. FedEx dumps theirs on the market at about 400k. Gives you some idea of the longevity. Say one on ebay -- a passenger version that made a run from Salt Lake airport to Sun Valley, that was apparently still going strong at 800k. 

Mine is not nearly as fancy as the one linked above. But it does give me some ideas. For now, I just toss 3-4 Kennelaire's in there and go. Plenty of space left for tack and other supplies. Get 21-25 mpg on diesel. Resale value is very good.

I drive old Fords but my dogs get chauffeured around in a Mercedes.

BTW ... anyone know of a source of Kennelaires? The original company apparently got MBA'd and the new owners seem to have dropped that line of crates.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard the sprinters, although roomy. The Dodge Dealers have a hard time working on the mercedes platform and the vans have lots of problems. 

That's rumor. But it's been enough for me to wait for the ford transit. Not the small transit connect. But ford in 2015 is getting rid of the e-350 van, and going to a euro style van.. the Transit. I heard rumors of a factory option of a quigley 4X4 option also.

But the deal here is. If you want room, your gonna lose MPG. If you want 4x4...More MPGs and more $$$$ off the top. 

I think dog people area getting creative with vehicles and trailers are a good options. But, Fitting crates in a vehicle.... IF you want more than 3.... It's a tough go without losing MPG.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles Snyder said:


> I drive old Fords but my dogs get chauffeured around in a Mercedes.


Chauffeured is the right word. Mercedes are used for taxi cabs in Europe.:lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, I know you said no vans, but the GMC Safari with All Wheel Drive (and the Chevy Astro version) has been the best dog vehicle I have ever had. Fits 4 500 series crates easily. The All Wheel Drive has been great offroad and in the rain/snow/ice. I was at a big dog show last year and saw dozens and dozens of them being used. Very decent gas mileage also (I average close to 20). Chevy/GMC quit making them in 2005, but they are one tough vehicle, and great for dog hauling.


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

http://quigley4x4.com/

I know you said no vans, but check out the Quigley 4x4 Ford econoline vans. They have plenty of ground clearance, much more than the average suv, including the suburban.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, these look like off road versions... not bad...lol
But 4x4 is a must... probably too spendy around here

So everybody have a "newer model" Tahoe/Suburban/Yukon?
I know the 1999 do fit 4 crates in all those, but I know the newer ones don't, at least till 04.

I figured it bulleted back down to one of those...

I checked all the other threads before and did it again as the links were posted, unfortunately hardly anybody puts the year of the vehicle or the number of crates, 4 crates is really a must.

And I will go used... not new!!!


----------



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

I would look into a Toyota Rav4. I have a 2011, all seats fold flat to hold 4 airline crates side by side. If they fit, I imagine you could fit 4 other styles as well. It does well off road but also has space below the floor in the back for storage as well as a side open rear door with storage in the door. Gets great gas mileage as well. I have one and plan to buy another when it finally gives out!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

[QUO n'mTE=Kat Hunsecker;582065]Ok, these look like off road versions... not bad...lol
But 4x4 is a must... probably too spendy around here

So everybody have a "newer model" Tahoe/Suburban/Yukon?
I know the 1999 do fit 4 crates in all those, but I know the newer ones don't, at least till 04.

I figured it bulleted back down to one of those...

I checked all the other threads before and did it again as the links were posted, unfortunately hardly anybody puts the year of the vehicle or the number of crates, 4 crates is really a must.

And I will go used... not new!!![/QUOTE]

Hi. I just traded my '99 4Runner in for an '06 Tahoe with low mileage. So far, so good. I have the base model with third row seating. Of course I've removed the third row and the second row folds flat. I'm not good with crate sizes and that sort of thing. If needed, I could fit 4 large Ruff and Tuff kennels in the back without a problem. Few weeks ago we drove out to a friend's field. We fit two wire kennels side by side and two (I guess 400's) crates as well. I'm a cheapskate, but I imagine the gas mileage is much better than a 99 suburban. The highway mpg is great but of course city driving really diminishes the efficiency. Outside of that, I love it. I plan on adding four inches to the ground clearance at some point as its a little low for my liking.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

2010 Chevy HHR carry two large crates, gear and get 35 mpg doing it. The back gate makes in and out easy and the insurance is cheap ,,,


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Amanda Jones said:


> I would look into a Toyota Rav4. I have a 2011, all seats fold flat to hold 4 airline crates side by side. If they fit, I imagine you could fit 4 other styles as well. It does well off road but also has space below the floor in the back for storage as well as a side open rear door with storage in the door. Gets great gas mileage as well. I have one and plan to buy another when it finally gives out!


 thanks for the tip, I haven't looked at those ,yet... Will check them out. Pending on the price range...lol


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> [QUO n'mTE=Kat Hunsecker;582065]Ok, these look like off road versions... not bad...lol
> But 4x4 is a must... probably too spendy around here
> 
> So everybody have a "newer model" Tahoe/Suburban/Yukon?
> ...


Hi. I just traded my '99 4Runner in for an '06 Tahoe with low mileage. So far, so good. I have the base model with third row seating. Of course I've removed the third row and the second row folds flat. I'm not good with crate sizes and that sort of thing. If needed, I could fit 4 large Ruff and Tuff kennels in the back without a problem. Few weeks ago we drove out to a friend's field. We fit two wire kennels side by side and two (I guess 400's) crates as well. I'm a cheapskate, but I imagine the gas mileage is much better than a 99 suburban. The highway mpg is great but of course city driving really diminishes the efficiency. Outside of that, I love it. I plan on adding four inches to the ground clearance at some point as its a little low for my liking.[/QUOTE]


Most points to the Tahoe, and I in general like them. I am also a cheapskate. I just can't see me having a new and super clean looking vehicle, when I truck around 4 dogs on a regular basis. And so far I really liked my suburban, it got me in and out of everything. snow ice mudd. It has been really good to me. I grew very fond of this particular one. Just it's starts nickel me to death, though the engine itself is running fine. no leaks... most of the parts we changed were all factory ones.... that's an accomplishment at around 140.000 miles or later... 
The ruff and Tuff kennels are the regular airline ones?


----------

